# Mistaken Behavior vs. Misbehavior



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

This article (it's a pdf file) is an excellent resource to explain the difference between Mistaken Behavior and Misbehavior. . .maybe one you can pass along to a partner who is anti-GD.

I'm teaching an online class and found it for my students. Many reported back that it was truly eye-opening.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice article! Thanks for sharing









I really like the term "mistaken behavior"! I also like the way they explain the "steps" the teacher takes in response to mistaken behavior at the end of the article. It's very similar to what I do. The way it's worded, it might speak to people who aren't already on board with GD.

This part gave me chills. lol. It's totally on track with my view of discipline!

Quote:

(...) whereas guidance teaches children positive alternatives, "what they can do instead." Traditional discipline punishes children for having problems they cannot solve, while guidance teaches children to solve their problems in socially acceptable ways

Quote:

The importance of the term _mistaken behavior_ is that it reminds the adult that the trike rider needs guidance about human feelings and the consequences of actions, not punishment for making a mistake.


----------



## naturechicplus1 (May 31, 2009)

great article...i had the pleasure of working at a school where this type of guidance was used...it really opened my eyes, I had never been a real big on traditional discipline when working with kids before and knew that somehow there was a better way, but it was great to watch teachers using those same principles the article describes, it's so much more effective and helps the children in the long run so much more. i try to use this approach now with my own son, nice to have the term mistaken behavior.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the article. I finally got around to having some time to read it.
It really resonated.

There are some people I know that I wish would read it.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappilyEvrAfter* 
Thanks for the article. I finally got around to having some time to read it.
It really resonated.

*There are some people I know that I wish would read it.*









yep, like my partner









altough, fingers crossed: he has just, literally, started reading the continuum concept!


----------



## Momma2Gianna (Oct 18, 2009)

Great article!! Thanks for posting! My DH loved it as well too.


----------

